# Selbstregenerierter Virus und vlt Trojaner?!?!



## NuTSkuL (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
seit neuem habe ich mir ein par viren, trojaner, adware, spyware un alson spaß eingefangen gehabt. fragt nicht woher, ich weisses selbst nicht auf allefälle hab ich dei meisten runterbekommen, jedoch gibt es immernoch ein par hartnäckiege. dazu gehört auch der W32.Virut.U., der u.a. von norton und antivir gefunden wurde, jedoch nicht gelöscht werden konnte (zumindest antivir). doch trotzdem erscheint dieser immerwieder neu un ich habe kein zugriff darauf.
ausserdem habe ich durch hijack this noch eine schoene datei im system32 ordner gefunden->Virustotal. MD5: 1152cbc0dca00387c8d094e56b0cc7ac Trojan.Vundo Trojan.Vundo.EZA Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} (der link zu dessen auswertung...und auch darauf ahbe ich kein zugriff. am besten poste ich mal meine ganze logdatei:



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 15:06: VIRUS ALERT!, on 07.07.2008
> Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
> ...


achso, ausserdem findet norton noch einen Downloader.MisleadApp, blockiert deisen auch, aber trotzdem kommt er immer wieder. plz help un mein sys neu aufsetzten wär das schlimmste was passieren kann...


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Selbstregenerierter Virus und vlt Trojaner?!?!*

Eine wunderhübsche Vundo-Infektion. Was nun noch alles nachgeladen und ungesehen installiert ist, lässt sich schwer sagen.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde nicht zögern den Rechner plattzumachen und künftig aufzupassen, was da so bei Rapidshare zum Download angeboten wird...


----------

